# Shopping for an eq and feeling a bit overwhelmed...



## Funk Sean (Sep 30, 2010)

So I'd love to ad eq to my Hsu stf-2 sub. I'm attracted to the prices and features on the minidsp's but how do I know which one will work best with that particular sub? My goals are simple, I just want do some fine tuning to it. It plays great from 60hz down to about 25 hz, but I'd like to flatten out the response for the upper bass frequencies. Any guidance would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Funk Sean (Sep 30, 2010)

Ooops... typo. Meant to say sHopping, not sopping...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not much to it really, Sean. Any parametric with at least 4-5 filters that will adjust anywhere in the frequency spectrum will do the job. Get the cheapest one you can find.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

deleted by poster


----------

